# Knight Kit KM-15 amplifiers, conversion candidates?



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking for advice/suggestions on how to proceed...

I've got 2 Knight Kit KM-15 tube amps, circa 1967 or so, that were originally a home stereo system, so they have the phono bias circuitry which will need removing, but I think they'd make a nice stereo guitar amp setup. One is functional, the other needs a power transformer and rectifier tube, and they both need new filter caps.
I've replaced the 2 wire power cord with a grounded 3 wire cord on the functioning amp. It has a significant hum as the volume is increased; I assume that's the filter caps showing their age.

I have the schematics and even the original kit instructions for them. I can post them, or email if anyone is interested. I'm fairly handy with a soldering gun, so I'd like to try converting them as learning project. Any suggestions, comments, or links to websites that may help are appreciated.
Regards, Eric B.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I bet those could be transformed into fine guitar amps. EL84s sound good to my ears. Post the schematic so we can see what you got.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Alrighty, I'll see if I can get an attachment to work here.


I put up a temporary page on my server for a full size image, might be slow to load, but it should be better. It's at http://eb.info.tm:8090/Knight.html


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be inclined to carefully rip out the preamp and tone stack....everything ahead of the inverter tube. Then I'd put in a simple Fender Champ style preamp. I did this to a 10 watt Grommes Little Jewel, and it sounds great.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Those were my thoughts as well, generally speaking.
Do you happen to know of a good Canadian source for a replacement power transformer, and caps and stuff, as well?
I'm a rank amateur at this, so I'm going slowly and trying to get everything lined up before I jump in there.
Thanks, Eric B.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

For tubes, caps and resistors I order from thetubestore.com - Audio vacuum tubes for your amplifier. or Antique Radio Schematics and Capacitors for Tube Radios
For Hammond transformers and pots and switches and jacks, places like Electro Sonic - Distributor of Electrical and Electronic Components or www.active123.com are probably your best bet.
You should get all the numbers off the transformer and do a google search to see if they're still available.


----------

